# Installation Tips on Vinyl Shutters over James Hardie Siding



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I know you don’t want to poke holes I your new siding but screws are really the best way to go.

2” stainless steel pan heads and some shutter color paint to touch up the screw heads.

Pre-drill the shutter so screw passes through freeley. Don't want that little pooch in the new vinyl shutter.


----------

